# Scorps



## Frozenmouse (Jul 26, 2012)

Just wondering if there are any laws regarding collection of scorpions in Australia specifically the NT , my new block in humpy doo has a large population of scorpions , not sure what species but they range from 10-12 cms average and are a deep red-brown color with darker pincers, I have caught one and fed it crickets , he was voracious to say the least and the crickets last about 1 second when the land in the container. I have nearly stood on a couple of them.

here is a photo of one, this one was on the smaller side the larger ones are darker normally , can anyone id it?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 26, 2012)

its a urodacus species.
possibly a very light excellens specimen
regarding laws... pm sent


----------



## Rissi (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like a male Flinders Ranges.


----------



## Manda1032 (Jul 26, 2012)

I know in QLD you need a permit to collect for commercial purposes. dunno about the other states

nice scorp btw


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't bother catching them one by one, just spray the whole block with insecticde . Ghastly things lol!

Jamie


----------



## Rissi (Jul 26, 2012)

haha they are not Jamie! My bf has one that will happily sit in your hand. And you obviously have never seen a hungry scorpion hunt down TWO crickets at once and carry them round like bananas in each of her pinchers, just snacking on them, because then you would clearly think them very un-ghastly.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 26, 2012)

I'll happily spend my time in a room with 50 tiger snakes loose in it, but if I think there's a scorp, centipede or one of those awful big soft brown crickets that bite... forget it . They're so unpredictable and pop up from nowhere. 

I don't mind spiders though. Weird eh? It's been a lifelong thing for me!

I don't intentionally kill them though, just for record lol!

Jamie


----------



## Rissi (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey we all have our things. I for one do not like caterpillas. The way they move makes me want to vomit and yet I've picked up a bunch of spideys (Ps wish we could keep all them tarantulas etc).
Centipedes aren't good though I swear you see 80% more dead ones than you ever do live ones.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 26, 2012)

"I swear you see 80% more dead ones than you ever do live ones."

That can only be a good thing lol!

J


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 26, 2012)

we get some massive centipedes too they really creep me out you have to squash every segment before the stop moving and even when their head is squashed the back part keeps trying to bite you , thats just plain wrong.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 26, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> we get some massive centipedes too they really creep me out you have to squash every segment before the stop moving and even when their head is squashed the back part keeps trying to bite you , thats just plain wrong.



the back part are the terminal legs, they are just legs they raise to warn off predators


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 26, 2012)

i used to love watching my scorpion boog around eating crickets.. after a year or two he learned i was the feeder and would click his claws all around on the sides of his tank at night when he wanned food, then id chuck in a cricket and he would smash it straight away. always head first too..


----------



## Rissi (Jul 26, 2012)

justdragons said:


> i used to love watching my scorpion boog around eating crickets.. after a year or two he learned i was the feeder and would click his claws all around on the sides of his tank at night when he wanned food, then id chuck in a cricket and he would smash it straight away. always head first too..



Oh that clicking is hilarious!! honest sometimes you would swear they were ten ft tall with size 11 feet they are so noisy. Like who would think such a creature could actually wake you up in the middle of the night.
The funniest was when she renovated her enclosure. Honest, there was a large rock in there on flat ground, she moved the rock to the opposite side of her tank and designed some cool burrows in one night. When we saw it in the morning she was standing on top of the boulder just staring at us.


----------



## Justdragons (Jul 27, 2012)

Rissi said:


> Oh that clicking is hilarious!! honest sometimes you would swear they were ten ft tall with size 11 feet they are so noisy. Like who would think such a creature could actually wake you up in the middle of the night.
> The funniest was when she renovated her enclosure. Honest, there was a large rock in there on flat ground, she moved the rock to the opposite side of her tank and designed some cool burrows in one night. When we saw it in the morning she was standing on top of the boulder just staring at us.



I couldnt agree more. I got woken up heaps by mine. Cool critters though. I also loved the uv trick, terrible photo but you get the idea. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rissi (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh yeah We need to buy one of those lights they get BRIGHT as!
So it's concluded then, end of thread: scorpions are cool


----------



## jairusthevirus21 (Jul 27, 2012)

i keep scorpions too but butterflies scare the bejeeezers out of me!


----------



## creesa96 (Jul 28, 2012)

looks like a flinders range  "frozenmouse"


----------



## bk201 (Jul 28, 2012)

Just ignore that _Urodacus elongatus_ are from SA.
:shock:

Collecting legislation & permits Northern Territory Naturalist (2007) 19 37
*Table 1. *Terrestrial invertebrates currently listed as protected wildlife under the NT _Territory Parks and Wildlife Conservation Act_. Conservation status of threatened wildlife is as follows: CR = Critically Endangered; EN = Endangered; VU = Vulnerable. Asterisk (*) designates those taxa also listed under the Commonwealth _Environment Protection and Biodiversity Conservation Act_.
*Mollusca: Gastropoda*
_Amphidromus cognatus _(VU) _Basedowena squamulose _(VU) _Bothriembryon spenceri _(VU) _Dirutrachia sublevata _(VU) _Divellomelon hillieri _(VU) _Granulomelon arcigerens _(VU) _Granulomelon gilleni _(VU) _Granulomelon grandituberculata _(VU) _Mesodontrachia desmonda _(EN) _Mesodontrachia fitzroyana _(CR)* _Ordtrachia australis _(EN)
_Ordtrachia septentrionalis _(EN_) Pillomena aemula _(VU) _Prototrachia sedula _(VU) _Semotrachia caupona _(VU) _Semotrachia elleryi _(VU) _Semotrachia emilia _(VU) _Semotrachia esau _(VU) _Semotrachia euzyga _(EN)* _Semotrachia filixiana _(VU) _Semotrachia huckittana _(VU)
_Semotrachia illarana _(VU) _Semotrachia jessieana _(VU) _Semotrachia jinkana _(VU) _Semotrachia rossana _(VU) _Semotrachia runutjirbana _(VU) _Semotrachia winneckeana _(VU) _Setobaudinia victoriana _(VU) _Sinumelon bednalli _(CR)* _Trochomorpha melvillensis _(VU) _Vidumelon watti _(VU)
*Chelicerata: Arachnida*
Theraphosidae (all indigenous species) *Urodacus (all indigenous species) *_Liocheles _(all indigenous species)
*Insecta: Lepidoptera*
_Attacus wardi _(EN) _Croitana aestiva _(EN)* _Euploea alcathoe enastri _(EN)* _Ogyris iphis doddi _(EN)


----------

